# How To Make A Dankung Looped Tube Set



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

HOW TO MAKE A DANKUNG LOOPED TUBE SET


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i've done that, a bit of a bear for me, you make it look easy, thanks Hawk


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

fantastic hawk! these were removed a while back? good to have them for reference again.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hawk you use the 1745 to secure the 1840 correct? could this same 1745 tube hold itself 1745 in place or does this not work because its equal diameter?


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

luxor5 said:


> Hawk you use the 1745 to secure the 1840 correct? could this same 1745 tube hold itself 1745 in place or does this not work because its equal diameter?


Yes, he uses 1745. They have the smallest inner diameter and therefore, the tightest grip. 2040 will work but might be a bit less secure.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Just for those pondering my original question 1745 holds itself very secure. For use on pseudo tapers two tube lengths are used.


----------



## buckarue (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Hawk, How long are the 1745 sleves that you use? Will they hold and not slip when drawing to near maximun stretch of the 1745 tubes? I have been using a constrictor knot and get about 900 to 1000 shots before the tube breaks at the left side of the pouch. How many shots do you estimate you get from a pair of 1745 tubes using your sleves system?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I was also dubious about the holding strength of 1cm strips of 1745 but believe me buckarue these never slip even at the point where you feel the tube has no more give. This attachment method is the must use with these tubes!


----------



## buckarue (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you Lexor5. How long do you cut then? Do you find any increase in the durability of your tubes using the tube sleves rather than tying them with string?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I cut mine just under 1cm long and use forceps with blunted ends. As far as durability goes I am not sure I have a band set from august last year I guestimate about 700 or so shots no sign of wear yet , but that was a vendor brought band set I am still new to the tubes myself...


----------



## buckarue (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks again. I got 951 shots before a failure on the left pouch end tying the tubes with waxed string using a constrictor knot and locking it with a surgeon's knot. I keep a record of my number of shots by shooting from a batch of 50. When I go thru 50 shots I mark it down so I always know how durable a set of tubes or bands are. My chronograph test show the 1745 tubes over 200fps shooting 1/2 inch steel balls compared to about 175fps using TBG with a harder pull and only last about 300 shots a set. I have stopped using TBG even though I have a near new roll. I have to thank Roger Henrieaka aka,"Wingmaster" for getting me onto the chinese tubes. I was using 3/8 inch surgical tubing and getting 800 to 1,000 shots but testing showed it to be about 25fps slower and it was harder to pull. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## buckarue (Jul 9, 2012)

Correction, Roger Henrie is aka, "Wingshooter".


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Are those split ring pliers? Seem better than hemostats because when you squeeze they open right?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know how many shots I get from a set they seem to last forever when a tube eventually does split I just change the one tube and carry on shooting only occasionally and your talking months do I ever change the whole set. Although I do not shoot every day sometimes not for a week or more depepends on my shift pattern.but I would use nohing else 2040* or 1745* for me.


----------

